# MS and ADD in my Mother



## Clare_Bear (Dec 31, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone here knows if MS generally affects a persons attention span? My mother always had ADD, but it appears that during the past few months (after her MS diagnosis) she is increasingly unable to understand, comprehend, and focus during conversations for more than a minute or so. 

My fiance and I just received some disappointing news, and therefore it was second nature for me to want to turn to my mom during such a rough time. It was so hard for me seeing my mother struggling like that. I am unsure if I should: shorten conversations, shorten sentences, and/or reduce the complexity of our conversation topics to "simpler" things. 

Any help/ideas are appreciated.


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Clare Bear,

Yes, MS can affect cognitive thinking, memory, attention span and so forth.

I myself have MS and at times suffer from those issues, though not all the time. For me, it feels like a fog has descended upon my brain, so I know I need to concentrate a lot more at those times.

Each patient with MS is affected differently, though there are some generalities. It all depends on where the lesions are in the brain and spinal cord.

You can read more at MS World. Many patients and caregivers there. The site is very supportive and there are many stories. It's one of the best sites I've found for information. You learn more in-depth there than any other site. 

Sorry to hear about your mom and I know it has to be difficult for you too....


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Clare_Bear said:


> I was wondering if anyone here knows if MS generally affects a persons attention span? My mother always had ADD, but it appears that during the past few months (after her MS diagnosis) she is increasingly unable to understand, comprehend, and focus during conversations for more than a minute or so.
> 
> My fiance and I just received some disappointing news, and therefore it was second nature for me to want to turn to my mom during such a rough time. It was so hard for me seeing my mother struggling like that. I am unsure if I should: shorten conversations, shorten sentences, and/or reduce the complexity of our conversation topics to "simpler" things.
> 
> Any help/ideas are appreciated.


I have MS.

It can affect short term memory, cognitive, ability to speak or find words, attention span, even the ability to focus on a task during that task (thankfully my hands pretty much do the walking for dinner prep or work related stuff).

Other areas that MS has affected for me are physical pain, inability to pick up things, tingling sensations and shock like sensations across the arms and legs. Twitchy legs (not restless leg syndrome, it's different from that). TN issues (trimigual neuralgia), cardiac issues (common to have valve problems like mitral valve prolapse, tachycardia, arrhythmias - particularly variant arrhythmia).

For every MS patient it is different. There are also 4 categories of MS.

relapsing remitting,
secondary progressive,
primary progressive, and
progressive relapsing

Want more info: Multiple sclerosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Clare_Bear (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you both so much! this was the information that I needed. 
-Clare


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

You're welcome Clare Bear 

You're a good daughter. You're mom is very blessed to have you...


----------



## smith9800 (Mar 7, 2012)

It can affect short term memory, cognitive, ability to speak or find words, attention span, even the ability to focus on a task during that task....


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

smith9800 said:


> It can affect short term memory, cognitive, ability to speak or find words, attention span, even the ability to focus on a task during that task....


??? You quoted me but for what purpose?


----------

